# Is a truck and trailer necessary if you own a horse?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

No a truck and trailer is not a necessity for owning a horse. However it makes life a lot easier if you have an outfit - emergency trips to the vet, spur of the moment trips, etc. If you're just starting to lease, I suspect you can by without one for awhile until you figure out your needs.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely not! Most people with horses don't own a trailer, if they need their animals hauled, they hire someone. However if you want to show, go to different trails, go to lessons someplace different, it sure is handy. Of course for emergencies, its nice as well, but most vets make farm calls.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

In short: no. 

Slightly longer: not so long as you know someone who does in case of emergency vet needs.

Longest: having a horse is a luxury to start with, having a truck and trailer is another layer of luxury on top of that. It's nice, it's convenient, and I LOVE having them, but it's certainly not mandatory to take proper care or enjoy riding/horses. I drive a Tacoma- it's rated to safely tow my 2H BP trailer, though somewhat underpowered compared to 'ideal.' That was where the balance came out when it's also my daily driver and I don't usually tow more then every other month or so.


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

I've owned horses for 10 years. I've never had a truck or trailer. Vets come to the horse, and if I want to go anywhere, I rent a trailer. I would LOVE to have one, just so I could pop my horse in and go for a day trip to the beach, but it is certainly not necessary.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, it's not really a necessity, but it's sure nice to have one if you ever do need it.

I would at least make sure you've got a friend that you can borrow one from in an emergency.


----------



## onlydudeathebarn (Jun 23, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> In short: no. I drive a Tacoma- it's rated to safely tow my 2H BP trailer, though somewhat underpowered compared to 'ideal.' That was where the balance came out when it's also my daily driver and I don't usually tow more then every other month or so.


This sounds like it'd be good for me too. I looked that up and the base model is 17.5k. Nice! Something fuller would probably be closer to 25k, even just for the base cab. But then there's that argument that you should ALWAYS tow horses with a full size truck. Most of the time I'd probably just be towing one horse - though occasionally two. Can you tow two with your Tacoma?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I really don't have an opinion in a boarded horse situation. Especially if trails is your interest. 
But I'd think in that situation a truck and trailer would be less mandatory. 

That being said, I think if you have horses at home and plan to show, it's almost a must have. 

We bought an older truck and a stock trailer (sure it's not fancy enough for some) and have had horses behind it atleast weekly. Usually more. For your 20k budget, you could buy my truck and trailer and insure/tag both for a loooooong time. 

A luxury? Maybe, but round our place we have three trailers, 5 trucks and a car. When ya need em ya need em. And their there, no fuss no muss. 

Guess I'm saying you'll probly be fine without, but will enjoy the freedom of owning em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

onlydudeathebarn said:


> Until I add in the truck and trailer. Most likely I'd buy that new (talking $20,000+), since it's not economical to have two vehicles even if one is used (two insurance plans and so forth) and I was going to buy a new car before too long anyhow.


Sorry, but your economic calculations are just plain wrong there. It's far cheaper to buy an older truck for occasional hauling (including horses), and an economical car for daily driving.

But as I have often said, if you buy all the horse-related stuff, they should just throw in the horse for free


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

onlydudeathebarn said:


> This sounds like it'd be good for me too. I looked that up and the base model is 17.5k. Nice! Something fuller would probably be closer to 25k, even just for the base cab. But then there's that argument that you should ALWAYS tow horses with a full size truck. Most of the time I'd probably just be towing one horse - though occasionally two. Can you tow two with your Tacoma?


The Tacoma I have is rated to 6900lbs (2011 v6, tow package). I try to stay WELL under that as a safety factor. My trailer is 2600lbs empty, so I figure two horses and a thousand pounds of gear still gives me more than an extra 1000lbs of safety factor. Make sure my trailer brakes are working properly, my weight distro/sway hitch is hooked up properly and I've never had the least issue or felt unsafe doing so. My gas mileage goes down the tubes, but hey, it's the price I'm willing to pay. Some people tell me I need a bigger truck, and if I was hauling even weekly, I might agree, but this works for me, especially since 9/10 it's just my single horse.


----------



## onlydudeathebarn (Jun 23, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> The Tacoma I have is rated to 6900lbs (2011 v6, tow package). I try to stay WELL under that as a safety factor. My trailer is 2600lbs empty, so I figure two horses and a thousand pounds of gear still gives me more than an extra 1000lbs of safety factor.


I've did some research last night and found out that to even get the trailer hitch for a new Tacoma, you need to get the midsize cab (with a sem-backdoor. For some reason the base two door model won't let you buy a towing hitch, too light?) which knocks the price up to 22k (new). Add in four wheel drive and it's 25k. At that point it just seems more feasible to go with a Chevy Silverado 1500 base, which is about 23 or 24k. Less economical on gas I guess when just driving it around as a day car, though.

As for my calculations being wrong, that's possible. Although with an older truck, you also have to factor in the possibility it'll break down + an additional insurance. Makes me wonder whether that's the best road to take...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Buying new vehicles and new trailers is really a false economy - they lose value as soon as they leave the forecourt.
We tend to buy one that's had one previous owner, has a good service history and is from a reputable dealer who will supply a warranty if it doesn't still have one. Modern vehicles are mostly well made and if you take good care of them not a real break down risk. 
Its possible to buy good used trailers in the same way - we bought ours privately from someone who was wanting something bigger - if you aren't really knowledgeable about safety issues and what sort of faults they can have then take someone with you that is


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

It's not necessary at all, just make sure you have access to something in case of emergency. We got a call yesterday from someone we know saying they needed our trailer because a horse ran through barbed wire. They're lucky we were able to lend it to them.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I won't claim that my Tacoma was the most economical choice- I got mine because I wanted a Tacoma and it was handy that it would also haul what I wanted it to as well. Dodge makes some good trucks, and if you get a gently used one, would probably be my first choice if I was looking at the convergence of power and cost, especially with a diesel. Lots of good deals to be had on used Fords and Chevy as well. Newer models are pretty good on gas and if you're savvy, you can get a great deal on them. I wouldn't go buying something a decade old, but most trucks are pretty durable and dependable now. 

That said, again, you certainly don't NEED a truck or trailer to be a good horse owner and do pretty much anything you want to.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yes you need a truck and trailer, and youd be way better off with a 10 k car and a 10 k truck, but its your dime. You mentioned trail riding, there are just to many situations where you need a trailer, just go read all the boarding horror stories on this forum, No trailer ? your stuck with the wims of the barn owner, not to mention you will find yourself hanging out listening to all you rriding friends talk about their last weekend trip, you couldnt attend because you dont have a trailer. Also no way in Hades Id buy a tacoma with the intention of towing.
With a 20 k budget ? not far fetched to find a 3k BP trailer, 10k 3/4 ton, and still have 7 k left over to buy a commuter.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

In our board situation, we don't "need" our own truck/trailer because the BO will haul a horse to the vet (small fee) or shows within 30 miles ($50).

BUT, we prefer the freedom and independence in owning our own truck and trailer. It was worth the cost to us because my husband and I hate being dependant on others. 

We only haul once or twice a month for short distances. Mostly to shows or our trainer for extra work. We purchased a nice used Ford F150 with all the whistles and bells (4 door, leather, towing package, etc) and a new 2 horse slant bumper pull play day trailer. We've been very happy with our decision.

With that said, I know a lot of horse owners who do not own a truck and trailer and they do just fine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I always had one growing up, spent the last 7 years without one, and while doable, it was extremely frustrating. Our vet can't do xrays with his mobile set up, and lots of other stuff is waaay more expensive as a farm call. Paying for hauling to lessons, trails, or shows gets **** expensive ($40 for the last clinic, only a few miles away). When our neighbor got rid of her trailer and I no longer had one for emergencies, I bought one. Honestly, you don't need a new truck and trailer, though. I pull with a 1996 Land Rover Discovery, rated to tow 8,000 lbs, worth about $2500. Got it from my dad. I purchased an '01 4Star 2 horse bp aluminum trailer for $8k, and I feel like I've got a pretty decent set up for occasional towing. That left money for my Honda CR-V to commute in, because no one wants to commute in a land yacht that gets 13 mpg.


----------



## onlydudeathebarn (Jun 23, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> yes you need a truck and trailer.......no way in Hades Id buy a tacoma with the intention of towing.
> With a 20 k budget ? not far fetched to find a 3k BP trailer, 10k 3/4 ton, and still have 7 k left over to buy a commuter.


I found it amusing that the person before you said "Meh, don't really need one" and you followed it up with "YES YOU DO!" 

I am interested in trail riding lots - probably wouldn't compete much. Maybe an endurance competition here and there. There's also the fact that I like the idea of owning a truck. There's something sexy about it... Till you're at the gas station. 

A lot of people are saying I can get by with a used truck - 5 to 10 years old perhaps. That's a good idea and I'm not opposed to buying used. But on the other hand I've always wanted to get into horses - for as long as I can remember, but didn't have the economy for it until now. True, I could buy used and have it last 10 years. Or I could also buy new and have it last twenty years. My point is I don't see my interest in horses going away anytime soon - it's not an couple year hobby I'm going to flake out on. 

Of all the trucks I've looked at (Tacoma/Chevy Silverado 1500/Ford 1500/Ram 1500) I like the Silverado best for some reason. Then there's the GMC, but they're basically identical. The Honda bigthingumyjig and the Tundra are both huge and expensive - considered basically 3/4 tons I think. Don't need THAT much muscle. Or expense....

And it's not like I have 20k sitting in the bank. Haha, I wish! But that's the most I'd be willing to finance...maybe 25.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Our truck was only 1 year old when we purchased it used. (But cost us $8,000-$12,000 under "new" sticker price).

I bought a new trailer because we don't know enough about trailers to feel comfortable judging whether a trailer was safe. We financed it and our payment is around $100 per month. So not bad really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So, you have your answer already. No, not necessary if you have contacts/friends/suppliers with truck & trailers (hay / horse).

I will put in my 2 cents about 1 good vehicle vs. two less costly vehicles. I severely researched this before I bought my Chevy. In my case it was definitely NOT more economical to have two vehicles. Insurance was the deal breaker for 2 vehicles for me; even with the savings on a more fuel efficient vehicle for commuting, it didn't make sense. You have to look at your own situation, considering the miles you drive each vehicle, the fuel, maintenance and insurance costs. Plus resale value, if any, at the end of the day.

I love having my truck for the horse. If I didn't have the horse, I doubt I'd have a truck. I hate having to rely on anyone else and there is no other way to get hay to my barn except with a truck and hay trailer. Hay suppliers here don't deliver, so I used to have to beg and arrange to use MDH truck and trailer. SOOOO annoying.

I bought the truck and solid trailer for hay (and other stuff when needed) before I spent $ on a horse trailer. But, that's just my particular situation.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

onlydudeathebarn said:


> Although with an older truck, you also have to factor in the possibility it'll break down + an additional insurance.


You don't think new trucks break down? In my experience, your new Ford/Chevy/Dodge is more likely to break down than my '88 Toyota.

As for insurance, I suggest you look for some quotes. If you buy a new truck, you will almost certainly be making payments, and so will have to pay for expensive collision & comprehensive insurance. Buy something older that you can pay cash for, and that expense goes away. (I pay something under $500/yr to insure both car and truck.)


PS: You don't have to buy a hitch from the dealer. Aftermarket is almost certainly cheaper, and probably better quality.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

trail riding lots, plus get into endurance, you need a trailer, no way around it. 
now adays most trucks can be purchased with extended warrantees, even trucks a few years old, Look for something with 30-50 k miles, plenty out there, look your own specs up based on vin number, dont depend on dealer for the tow rating, they will lie their butts off. A typical 2 horse bumper pull with 1 horse and gear will push 5000 lbs. Another thing to consider, American trucks will pretty much plug and play a brake controller, not so sure about toyotas. Used to be hooking up that stuff was royal pain, no idea about these days.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Buying something a few years off the lot is much, much more economical than new. The best buys are often off-lease vehicles. Look around, there's probably a dealer that specializes in that somewhere within 250 miles of you that will deliver AND finance. We have many dealers that make a decent living buying off-lease vehicles at auction, then reselling. 

If you can buy an extended warranty package that makes sense with the mileage on the vehicle, do it. It's worth it. But only if you buy the best package. 

Insurance: as posted, you need to get your own quotes. Up here, we find that insurance on trucks is generally cheaper than cars. New vehicles are cheaper to insure than old ones because the big cost here is the liability portion, not the collision.

Yup, a decent truck is sexy for both guys and girls. No doubt about it. That's the big selling point! LOL


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought a 2000 model truck and nice used Hawk trailer for a total of around 20K. Sure it would have cost me significantly less to hire someone else to trailer me to shows and stuff, but for me the convenience was well worth the investment. I love being able to load an go when and wherever I want. I would have spent more energy trying to find people to trailer me to shows than I would have training for them.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Forgot to add, both truck and trailer are assets, not liabilities in my opinion. Both are easy to sell in a heartbeat should I ever become financially challenged.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

onlydudeathebarn said:


> I found it amusing that the person before you said "Meh, don't really need one" and you followed it up with "YES YOU DO!"


It just depends on who you ask. Joe is an endurance competitor. He would be out of business if he couldn't haul his horses. Others of us are reasonably content riding at home. It just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I think whether insurance and upkeep costs for two vehicles are an issue really depend on the person, truck, and insurance company. My towing vehicle is insured for $9/mo with USAA, so that is really a non-issue. Major maintenance is the only time it really costs me. When they both need tires, or brakes, etc, that kind of sucks.

Btw, if I can get a brake box wired in to a Land Rover, you can get one wired into a Toyota. 

PS: If you only want to spend $25k, and you want to buy new, what kind of trailer are you going to get?? The sticker on my aluminum two horse brand new was $24k! If you're spending $20k on the truck, you're not leaving yourself much trailer budget, IMO. Not even enough for a cheap, crappy Calico trailer new (They're about $6k for a two horse). If my truck breaks down, I have towing insurance, and USAA will send me a truck to get my trailer and a tow truck. I'm just out the repair cost. If something on my trailer breaks, my horses can be injured. I think the trailer is the more important portion!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No but it sure would be nice...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Your numbers seem really out of scale to me. I bought a truck that I only use for horse trailering and picking up hay, its a 1985 Chevy 3/4 pickup, I bought it for $2,000. And I've only had to put $200 in for a new belt. I bought a brand new horse trailer, 2 hors slant bumperpull, extra tall, extra wide for $7,000 but I could have gotten one nearly identical and fractionally as new but equally as safe for less than $5,000. Even if you couldn't save up that ammount to buy outright, there are still a TON of places you could buy and finance both through.

You don't need a top of the line rig to haul to the vet, play-days or shows. You need something that can be drug out a hand full and used maybe 5,000 miles a year. Unless you're doing national showing that involves hauling from coast to coast, your numbers are way way off.


I pay 100 time more in gas than I do for insurance. I also have USAA and for the truck and trailer I pay less than $20 a month combined for both. I think each are about $9 a month. Search Craigslist for "3/4 ton" for less than $3,000 and "horse trailer" for less than $5,000 and you should be well equipped.


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I sold my tow-package equipped Expedition the week I bought my horse. I've regretted it a few times but I was not happy with my gas mileage around town and was ready for something that would cost less to fuel up. We're getting by just fine without a truck/trailer. Our farrier offers a discount if you go to him, but I'd spend more in gas getting there than I'd save.  Eventually I would like a truck/trailer because I'd like to travel/camp with my horse, but it's not a necessity for me at this point.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've had horses for years and never owned a truck or trailer. 

When I worked out the costs for buying a reliable tow-capable car, plus the extra insurance, registration, parts, maintenance and fuel it was significantly more expensive than the car I have now. Plus the trailer it would just be unreal. I worked out that, with all those costs, even if I paid someone to transport my horse to local competitions once a month, I'd still end up better off than having my own stuff. 

If you're competing seriously, traveling far, especially with multiple horses it becomes the most affordable option, but it's far from necessary.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Its not necessary, but it's definitely nice to have one! 
I find it completely necessary, because I go eventing and showing every week end. Sometimes they take 5 hours to get to. 
But if your not into that and you just want to tootle round the place at home, you don't need a trailer


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Another option...two of the boarders at our barn share a trailer. Basically, one family pays a small monthly fee to have use of a trailer. It seems to work well for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The OP specifically stated she wanted to do trail riding and endurance, shes gonna need a truck and trailer, no way around it. Typical endurance ride. A buddy or loaner isnt gonna cut it. You need to haul your horse, his living arangements, your living arrangements, and be set up for usually a couple days. Not to mention training and conditioning days.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Never had trouble finding slightly used trucks in excellent condition, slightly used at a substantial savings, I will add, over new cost. We have 2 that are 1/2 ton, one 3/4 ton and a commercial farm truck. All bought used except the farm truck which was bought new in the 50's and passed down (third generation using). Insurance depends on whether it is paid off or not and intended use. I pay more for my 1/2 ton everyday use truck than I pay for my newer 3/4 ton that is paid for and used on the farm or to haul hay within a very limited yearly milage total. Is it necessary to have a truck and trailer - no. Is it convenient - yes. We don't have a trailer. I wish we did. Our needs vs my husband's wants keep getting cross ways. We have the vet out or borrow a trailer or pay to haul. Look at your driving needs and whether the vehicle you are considering is going to cost you more for everyday driving if you are not hauling often. It may be worth having an everyday car and weekend truck. Joe does she even own the horse yet? I'll say I owned my horse (driving a sports car no less) for several years before I bought an Isuzu pup and a one horse trailer. I sold the trailer as I could only make short hauls, came in handy but if I went anywhere to ride there was always someone with room that would haul my horse to save themselves the embarrassment (so I was told) of being seen parked next to me. Worked for me we were all going to the same destination. Now the pup my X is still driving but tha's OK I always needed a bigger truck.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Another alternative is to just buy a cheap but good old pulling truck but a couple thousand and rent a horse trailer. A lot of places will rent a horse trailer for $20 (private party you're friends with) to $80-$100 (commercial truck rental company or trailer sales company usually has one they rent out) per day. 

And when you get a tipping point where you're paying more in rental costs, than you would if you were to buy it outright, then you make the switch. 

Thats what I did at first. Dip your toes in.

As it stands now, I am spending so much money in hotel costs going to regional shows, I am getting to the point I can financally justify the purchase of a trailer with living quarters. to which I will trade in my trailer and pay the difference and still be less than hotel or LQ-rental + my own trailer payment.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Your numbers seem really out of scale to me. I bought a truck that I only use for horse trailering and picking up hay, its a 1985 Chevy 3/4 pickup, I bought it for $2,000. And I've only had to put $200 in for a new belt.


Exactly my point. Buy an older truck that you only use for hauling stuff, instead of a fancy new rig that you'll use as a daily driver - with big mirrors so you can see those dollar bills blowing out the exhaust pipe


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If your farrier will come to you, then you don't need a trailer. 

If your vet will come to you (for either emergencies or routine stuff), then you don't need a trailer. 

If you are content with riding on the trails at your barn, then you don't need a trailer. 

But, if a wildfire is on its way to your barn and you need to get your horse out, then you NEED a trailer. 

For me, it is way too risky to have horses and not have a way to transport them in an emergency. Yes, it's nice to rely on friends and family who are willing to let you borrow a truck/trailer, but what if they need theirs too for the same emergency? (wildfire example)

As you can see, there are alot of opinions on whether you need or don't need one. My opinion is that if you have horses (a luxury item) then you need a truck and trailer for the unspeakable things that can possibly happen.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you _just_ board at a barn there is no need for a truck or trailer.


----------



## onlydudeathebarn (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts guys!
A number of you have said I can either buy a used old truck and keep a daily driver or else just rent when I need it. I'd probably hit the trails once a week. Just curious, supposing I was to rent a truck a trailer every week, how much would that cost do you think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Onlydude -- call some rental agencies and find out.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I WISH I had a trailer. The only way to ride here in the summer is to trailer out. My mare has April till September off, and when it comes time to riding again its NOT a fun first ride.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Dodge is the way I'd go if buying another truck....barn has two and they stroll!

I've got two Chevy trucks, one 98, and one 07...newer one has two seats with the suicide doors, (or what I call them). Neither truck is fancy, they were formerly crew trucks. Older truck I would get rid of BUT spousal unit is walking nightmare with vehicle, in terms of dragging things across paint or backing into GN. 

As for NOT having to have truck and trailer...much is going to depend on just how many friends you have that like you well enough to be bothered with you every time you need to haul.

And the quickest way to ruin a friendship is to do damage to their equipment, and honestly, it is your responsibility to be able to haul your horse, not theirs.

Here? The closest Equine Vet charges 90 to come...1 dollar a mile...and I expect that to go up. The BEST Equine Vet....150 a trip, that is just the trip too.

And if you need the vet to come and they are busy on other calls? You could have been there way by the time you have to wait for them to get to you.

And honestly? I don't want anyone borrowing my trailer or my truck, I paid for them and I got them for my use, nor did I borrow anyone's usually either. I can and do use barn's I work at, if hauling one of the show horses to vet, I will take mine along, and in emergency I have used theirs because mine in shop, but I pay the fuel then, or towards it. And I have yet to find a place to rent a trailer for horses or stock either.

I also haul for them, so they know I am not going to tear up their equipment too. AND have a CDL to boot.

My trailer has been at shop, haven't heard from them as last I heard they were going to get carpet in it...but not planning to go anywhere anyway.

To me? I'd get an older Dodge and a good used trailer, you could probably get into that for 10,000 or under for both. And find good used Camry too.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No, you don't NEED a truck and trailer. I should think that's obvious. Then again, you don't NEED to buy a new truck, as a used one would do just fine. You just want a new one, for whatever reason. Also, you don't NEED two vehicles. A truck can get you places just like a car can.
I have a truck because I actually like trucks. I have a giant F250 diesel, not because I actually need a truck that big and powerful (I could buy an old Suburban for $600 that could haul my trailer just fine), but because I like being taller than everyone, and louder, and more obnoxious than everyone else.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

rascalboy said:


> ...but because I like being taller than everyone, and louder, and more obnoxious than everyone else.


Finally, an honest man! Everyone else claims it's for "safety", despite the evidence that large pickups are the least safe vehicles on the highway. (And the Dodge Ram is the worst of all.)

PS: "Man" is a deduction from the "boy" in your user name. If it's wrong, I apologize in advance.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with others, you really don't need a _new_ truck. My brother just got a truck, it's an '02 half ton super duty (chevy). It's got the exact same motor and suspension as his old 3/4 ton that quit on him. He used it for the first time the other day hauling 4 horses in his trailer. He said that if he didn't set the cruise, he'd just keep gaining speed, even going uphill. I think he spent a grand total of $7800 on it and it's got _all_ the bells and whistles inside.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

rascalboy said:


> I have a truck because I actually like trucks. I have a giant F250 diesel, not because I actually need a truck that big and powerful, but because I like being taller than everyone, and louder, and more obnoxious than everyone else.


Ugh...my neighbor has a Dodge diesel. He leaves for work at 5:00 freakin AM. I know this because that's when he starts that beast up and shakes my bed from 3 houses away. I get home from work at 1:00am, so I'm not even half way through my sleep time. If your intent is to be all those things you list above, you have truly succeeded. :wink:


----------



## onlydudeathebarn (Jun 23, 2013)

rascalboy said:


> No, you don't NEED a truck and trailer. I should think that's obvious. Then again, you don't NEED to buy a new truck, as a used one would do just fine. You just want a new one, for whatever reason. Also, you don't NEED two vehicles. A truck can get you places just like a car can.
> I have a truck because I actually like trucks. I have a giant F250 diesel, not because I actually need a truck that big and powerful (I could buy an old Suburban for $600 that could haul my trailer just fine), but because I like being taller than everyone, and louder, and more obnoxious than everyone else.


Up, you caught me . I do want a new truck for some reason. Not that buying new is justifiable. I have a friend who makes twice what I do and refuses to buy a brand new vehicle. Trouble is I'm always shopping for used stuff on eBay. Supposing I wanted to buy a used halfton for around 7500, where would you guys suggest I look for it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You might try looking around the dealerships. At that price, they may have some trade-ins they kept on the lot. Failing that, there are always the little corner used vehicles places. I think they subsist on trade-ins from dealerships that only keep a certain dollar value on the lot and send the others off. And just like buying a horse, a good vetting should be done to ensure worthiness.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Buy a truck IF you need a truck, and buy a truck that can do the tasks YOU need to do. 

There's no reason at all to have a dually to go get the mail. 

But there are reasons to have one....








And yes the wagon was loaded too. 

It gets the job I need done, is it cool? Probly not. Does it work? Yes! Very much so. 

Soccer moms don't need a 4door long bed to take the kids to school, but they do. Keeping up with the jones's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes, I love a lifted, big engine diesel, and apparently so do others....our truck has been stolen, twice!


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

If you own a horse you MUST buy this exact trailer horse trailer anything else is considered inhumane.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

onlydudeathebarn said:


> Supposing I wanted to buy a used halfton for around 7500, where would you guys suggest I look for it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know what your area is like, but around here, nearly every small town has a locally owned used dealership run by someone trusted. That's how my brother got his, he went to the local dealer in his town and also went to the larger Chevy dealership in another town and basically said "This is what I'm looking for, this is what I absolutely have to have, and this is how much I want to pay for it. Keep your eyes peeled, will you?"

About 2 weeks later, his local dealer called him and said he'd found 2 that fit the bill.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't go through all pages, and I'm sure people already shared opinions and gave great insights. Just want to share my own experience... 

I didn't own truck/trailer at first, and I was very limited because there was not much place to ride where I boarded. So if you are about trail riding or showing you really want one or you are stuck (unless you find a friend on same schedule with truck & trailer and you'll share expenses). 

Depending on where you live halfton for $7.5 is very realistic. I got mine (I have Chevy) for less than that. I'd first post on your local forums (if you have any) that you are looking for one, and also would contact all dealerships around explaining what you want and what's your price limit. 
Good luck!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Owning a truck and trailer if you board is also a guaranteed way to find riding buddies if you're into that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't go through all the replies, but from the perspective of someone who finally took the dive into truck & trailer ownership...

Definitely not a requirement, but very nice to have. My desire to go to more/different shows, clinics, lessons, trail rides, etc. finally overpowered my desire to have a fuel efficient car and savings 

If you do decide to get a truck, be sure to test drive a few different models and find what works for you. I was incredibly frustrated to find that a lot of trucks simply weren't adjustable enough to allow me to comfortably drive them (in one Dodge Ram I tried, I couldn't even put my heels on the ground... at the end of the _short_ test drive, my right leg was dying from having to hold it up in the air!) I'm short, but c'mon, I'm not _that_ short.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG, I second that. I cannot get the seat adjusted enough for me in most American trucks, and we've had a bunch of different ones on the ranch. I'm 5'2". It's one of the things that's so nice on the Land Rover. It has 3-way adjustable heated leather seats that I can make fit me.  As nice as an F250 diesel would be, I would be so miserable if I had to take it on a long trip.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't have a truck or a trailer and there's never been a time I wish I had them. However, I am considering moving to an area that sometimes gets wildfires and in that case I would absolutely buy a trailer. I can't imagine having to hope someone has room for me in case of fire.


----------

